# Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue; Catfish Row



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue; Catfish Row
Anima Eterna Brugge, Claron Mcfadden, Bart Van Caenegem

Conductor: Jos Van Immerseel
Composer: Gershwin
Release: 6 Oct. 2017


----------

